# BluRay Suggestions



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife and I are looking to buy a good collection of movies for our new BD player. If anyone would like to offer suggestions for movies you can purchase on BD, I'm open for suggestions! Any genre of movie will do, especially Comedy.


----------



## LORETTA (Sep 16, 2007)

I have always found the best prices on Amazon. Just log on to the movies section and select "Blu ray" and take it from there, not difficult al all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure how much longer these prices will hold...but Amazon has large list of Blu Rays on sale here...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_6_22?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=blu+ray+movies+on+sale&sprefix=blu+ray+movies+on+sale


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm not sure how much longer these prices will hold...but Amazon has large list of Blu Rays on sale here...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_6_22?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=blu+ray+movies+on+sale&sprefix=blu+ray+movies+on+sale


I appreciate the pricing, I've checked on Amazon and everything and don't mind any of the prices, I was looking for suggestions for specific movies to watch. We like taking other peoples suggestions and just rolling with it, no questions asked. Makes for very interesting movie nights


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

For pure BD video quality: Ratatouille, Wall-E, Kung Fu Panda, Avatar, The Incredibles


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The Thin Red Line is visually beautiful and the audio is stellar. It's considered one of the best Blu-Rays ever. Thankfully, the movie is great.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Thin-Red-Line-Blu-ray/11300/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mikemok1981 said:


> For pure BD video quality: Ratatouille, Wall-E, Kung Fu Panda, Avatar, The Incredibles


Yes - *any* PIXAR BLU RAY is stellar.

Avatar is impressive for sure.

The Planet Earth Collection is stunning too.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes - *any* PIXAR BLU RAY is stellar.
> 
> Avatar is impressive for sure.
> 
> The Planet Earth Collection is stunning too.


Planet Earth, ahh I forgot completely about that and I own the whole thing on DVD already. Time for an upgrade!! :lol: Did anyone watch the Oprah one, Life? I was considering purchasing that as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect a few folks might just pick this up for their Blu Ray collections... 

http://www.blu-raystats.com/NewsLog/2011/05/04/star-wars-complete-saga-blu-ray-details-announced/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just about every movie ever made has its fans.

You might as well, just go to Best Buy and randomly grab movies off of the shelf.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Just about every movie ever made has its fans.
> 
> You might as well, just go to Best Buy and randomly grab movies off of the shelf.


Very true....but only when those BD flicks are on sale, of course...


----------

